# now I'm really lonely :-(



## GettingBetter (Mar 7, 2013)

Got back from work today and found my loyal companion of 13 years dead. He was by my side through some of the toughest times of my life....gonna miss you buddy.
On todays date one year ago I filed...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh. I am so sorry. 

That is the worst.

My dog died 2 days before my now-ex-husband moved out. It was awful. 

I don't have anything to say other than my heart breaks for you.

It is so hard to say goodbye to a friend.


----------



## GettingBetter (Mar 7, 2013)

thank you jbr.
Thanks to him and TAM my journey thru hell was bearable. 
People could learn a lot from dogs. They are much better than us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

That sucks! I am so very sorry for you loss.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So sorry...


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, you have my sympathies, GB.  (((hugs)))


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing a friend like that just hurts so much.


----------



## Hoosier (May 17, 2011)

Sorry for your loss. My own dog is 11, for all her life she slept on the floor beside my bed. Then two years ago, when my xw left, she started sleeping in my bed. I never asked her to, she just did. The most amazing thing is, for over a year before my xw left, my xw slept in a separate room. So it wasn't like a space all of a sudden opened up! Dogs are great, they are a real comfort they are sensitive to those they love. If my x had been that way we would still be married.


----------

